# Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra



## Netzhaut (11. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

habe über die SuFu leider nichts dazu gefunden...

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wasserzusatz "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra"? Würde das Zeug gerne einsetzten, habe aber keine Lust auf unangenehme Überraschungen.

Danke und Grüsse
Netzhaut


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Bisher habe ich nix negatives gelesen. 
Ich persönlich würde eher Innovatek Protect Kozentrat nehmen, weil günstiger (auf den Liter gesehen).


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (12. Februar 2010)

Benutze es auch, keine Probleme seit ähm... 4 Monaten ca. Soll bald auch in 5L Kanistern kommen, dann wirds günstiger. Also ggf. noch etwas warten


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2010)

@ Netzhaut

Willkommen im Forum 
Wenn du nur so kleine Fragen hast, dann bitte nächstes Mal hier rein -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2010)

Mit dem AC Zeug gabs bisher noch keine Probleme. Kannst du also kaufen.


----------



## DrSin (12. Februar 2010)

Habs auch seit 6 Monaten im System, einwandfrei, kein Schwund, keine fiesen Gerüche und das Sieb ist auch noch sauber.


----------



## Bu11et (12. Februar 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Habs auch seit 6 Monaten im System, einwandfrei, kein Schwund, keine fiesen Gerüche und das Sieb ist auch noch sauber.



Kann mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Netzhaut (12. Februar 2010)

Super! Vielen Dank, für eure Antworten. 

Das Innovatek Konzentrat schau ich mir auch gleich mal an...


----------



## bundymania (15. Februar 2010)

Ich verwende die AC Double Protect Fertigmischung seit der Markteinführung - bisher ist mir nichts negatives beim Betrieb aufgefallen !


----------



## Tudeski (5. November 2010)

hat hier jemand das DP UV (gelb) in betrieb? 
falls ja, in welcher farbe leuchtet es? gelb, gelb-grün oder grün?
sind irgendwelche probleme mit dem UV von DP bekannt?


----------



## Shoggy (5. November 2010)

Das leuchtet so neon-grün-gelblich wobei das Grün überwiegt.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. November 2010)

Ich finde, dass das DP rot leicht erdbeerig riecht 

Ein Spitzenzeug


----------



## Frosty (6. November 2010)

Ich Nutze das non UV Blau von denen, auch keine Beschwerden! 

Das es das Zeug bald in 5L Kanistern gibt, ist ne gute Info!


----------

